
Check the Redesigned Google (With Always-Visible Sidebar) Yourself - mixmax
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2009-11-25-n78.html
======
NathanKP
Personally I think that the logo itself looks more professional. However those
bright blue buttons are too much. The old gray buttons were more attractive.

The sidebar, however, is impeccable. The instant and available filtering
options are incredibly useful.

Edit:

I just noticed something fascinating. The old Google linked from the SERP
through a proxy link which redirected to the actual result. The new Google
links directly from the SERP to the result. In other words you can now copy a
link from the SERP and have it be the actual address of the result, not just
the address of a Google redirect to the result.

~~~
vlad
About 5 years ago, I noticed that links in my Google search results one day
were being forwarded through Google before sending me off to the desired web
site. I hypothesized that if I visited a search result, then clicked the back
button very quickly, then visited another page in those same results, but this
time didn't return to Google, that it would cause Google to think that page
wasn't useful for that search query, while the second page was. Turns out I
was right, because a few days later the first page moved down in the results,
and the other one moved up (I had searched for an obscure mathematical
concept, and my professor's page was the top result, and it had later swapped
places with the second place result.) Thanks for letting me know Google still
incorporates how much time a user spends visiting each search result into
their formulas.

~~~
NathanKP
I had always theorized that they did this, but the point of what I said is
that I don't think they are anymore, at least not unless they are reporting it
via AJAX or something.

The links on the SERP now go directly to the source without going through the
redirect. They are probably doing away with that previous system because it is
too vulnerable to scamming, for example getting a bunch of people to click and
then back out of the competitor's site so that way you can be on top in the
search results.

~~~
vlad
Thanks. I hadn't seen this behavior for years so you have confirmed they still
do it. Secondly, Google did not behave this way every time (in fact, rarely),
so not noticing this in the new version doesn't mean Google no longer does
this.

------
sketerpot
I want searching Google Scholar to have its own button in the sidebar, enabled
by default. Most people won't. The sidebar needs to be customizable.

------
Maascamp
It looks like Bing.

~~~
NathanKP
In what way? Bing features pretty landscape photographs both on their main
page and along the top of the SERP. Google is still fairly plain text in
comparison. Not even the search sidebar operates or looks the same in Bing.

~~~
johnnyb4
I think he's referring to the sidebar, which is what I noticed right off the
bat as well.

I disagree -- the sidebar looks and operates in a similar manner to Bing's. At
the very least, they separate the categories of content just like Bing does
(All results, images, videos, etc.).

~~~
treyp
My first thought when I saw this was Bing.

My second thought was that it looks more like Facebook's search with the
filter labels on the left: [http://www.insidefacebook.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/fac...](http://www.insidefacebook.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/facebook-search-friendfeed.png)

My third thought is that I should stop making comparisons. They're just trying
to organize the types of search in a way that's usable, and my first
assumption shouldn't be that they just ripped it off of another site.

------
RevRal
I had to paste the code into the google search field to get this to work in
Firefox. If anybody is having trouble getting this to work with the address
field, try that.

\----

I kind of feel bad for google that they got stuck with a semi-crappy logo.
That they'll always have to work with it.

~~~
aaronsw
In their print work, the artists remove the bevel and drop shadow from the
logo and it looks 10x better:

<http://www.aaronsw.com/2002/flatgooglelogo>

~~~
NathanKP
The print logo looks decent but it is still flat and lifeless compared with
the vibrant new logo. I think that the new logo (as enabled by turning on this
cookie) pops out of the page more and looks more web 2.0 compared with both
the original logo and the print logo.

------
kentosi
2 things:

1 - didn't work for me when (using firefox 3.5.5)

2 - I have to say that the screenshots look impressive with left-hand column,
but in reality the interface will also have a right-hand column for
advertisements, which will clutter the interface considerably.

~~~
RevRal
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=967237>

------
arnorhs
It's not working for me at all. Am on google.co.in (India) and I also tried
switching the domain in the javascript path.. didn't work. I think it's just
working in the US... annoying when the posts always fail to tell you about
that.

~~~
henriklied
Fully working here in Norway. Just press the "Google.com frontpage"-button on
your main Google Search page, and then run the JavaScript.

------
bradgessler
The new logo looks great. I've been using <http://go.infinise.com/> in place
of Google for a while because it looks cleaner. Google has approximated this
UI much better.

------
ct
Looks like all of the other crap search engines by Yahoo, MSN, etc.

Why anyone would want to copy those other crap search engine layouts is beyond
me. Too much clutter. KISS. (Keep it simple...)

~~~
bumblebird
No idea why you were downmodded. I agree. Perhaps an opportunity for a new
startup to be the new 'simple search engine that just gives you uncluttered
results'.

------
rgp
Is it secure to run this code?

